# Schools: What would it be like if they were separated by the 4 temperments?



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm all for it. Consider the system we have now.

Force NT's to study nothing more complicated than fractions for 6 years? What a waste of a child. :frustrating:

I would also think it would be advantageous to get each temperament to study their shadows. Get NFs to think more logically, ask NT's to try to identify with their emotions, get S's to try to think abstractly. This sort of personal self-cultivation is utterly absent in our culture. I'd like to see it.


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

@anony and @madhatter: more than a cultural thing, a consequance of organization: public school teacher are appointed by state itself, it's not so easy climb into graduatories if you are not good.
Private schools on the other end can even employ teachers who didn't complete their masters...ok, this is the worst case but it happens more than you could wish. Some are better but seldom 'hard' and impartial as public

And now please stop me, we are sorely OT XD.

/IT mode

teach on your own shadow would be great, and balancing...but it would be a little abstract if you cannot have examples of stupid bullies of other types in your school. So, could sensors understand this 'matter' ? Or Ns take it seriously?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

I would have the time of my life, on the condition that I get after school activities with all types.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

@tamelin Off topic: What you say is the truth. But where I come from, many of the public schools are so bad that they are just passing the kids without actually learning anything, and you have a whole generation of children who cannot think for themselves and can barely read. It's not about the teachers, it's about the system. 

On topic: I liked Anony's idea of having a class once a day separated by temperament and the buddy system. This would work great supplemented by the shadow theory. 

And I know this is may come off sounding a bit defensive, but I resent this pervasive idea that sensors cannot understand or think abstractly. Intuitives don't corner the market on this. Many Sensors can and do understand theory, and enjoy it. We just like a little practical application.


----------



## Frannyy (May 27, 2010)

gryffindor
hufflepuff
slytherin
ravenclaw



... or did someone already mention this?


----------



## feefafo (Jul 20, 2010)

This might work in high school, and perhaps only in class time. It would seriously screw up society if each type couldn't interact with the others. How the hell would we cope in the real world?

I don't like the idea of having certain subjects for certain types. It's silly to assume that as an NT I can't think outside of science. I love Art, Music and English too! I'm actually not very keen on Science and Maths unless I'm given the opportunity to think as an individual. Textbook learning isn't fun unless I'm stretching my mind. I love to apply logical thinking to puzzles and problem solving, not just calculations.
I think an NT school would require lots of opportunities for philosophical debating and discussion.

I agree with EmotionallyTonedGeometry about the idea of helping each type work on their shadows. This would hopefully make it easier for the kids to understand each other and become more balanced people.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

And is it just me, or does this whole idea sound horrifyingly yuppie?

The same people who would seriously suggest this would also ragingly promote biofeedback aura therapy for poodles with PTSD.


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

God said:


> So Draco's a fluffy butterfly chaser now?


Nah. I hate the "NFs are fluffy and innocent!" stereotype. Slytherins, believe it or not, actually are NFs. They are just unhealthy NFs who got so lost in their emotions that they are now blindly prejudiced. Then again, I think Slytherins were *really* meant to be STs, not SJs, NTs, SPs, or NFs. ST, if you think about it, is the only temperament that really fits them. However, the only modern temperament that we can give them is NF because NF corresponds to water, which is their element.


----------

